# Powerpoint 2002 Präsentationen zusammenfügen?



## SXrunner (18. Juli 2006)

Ich habe 2 Powerpoint Präsentationen.Jetzt möchte ich eine draus machen.Sollte ja eigentlich einfach sein aber der spackt hier dauernd rum.Da kommt die Meldung : eine oder mehrere Präsentationen wurden nicht per email über datei->senden verschickt usw.
Wenn man dann einfach auf weiter geht bleibt die alte Präs. unverändert.
2.Präs extra öffnen dann markieren,kopieren,einfügen geht halbwegs aber der übernimmt da weder Hintergründe noch Animationen usw.
Wie kann man das machen?


----------

